# Bank of Ireland Special Bonus Saver Account.



## Robo (21 Mar 2007)

Why are they making it t necessary to call to a branch to apply. I presume it is so they can try and sell you some other product. However it would be much easier if you would allow to apply on line. 

Does anyone know if you have to call to the branch to open an account or will they post te forms out.  (Yes I will ring them tomorrow. I am just puzzled by this approach)


----------



## Nemesis (21 Mar 2007)

They won't post the forms out. You have to call in to the branch. Rather annoying but in the end the experience proved to be relatively painless and mercifully they didn't actually start trying to push another product. Not sure why you have to call in then, they seem a bit behind the times on this one.


----------



## mohawk (21 Mar 2007)

I guess the bank will need photo ID and documentary evidence of place of residence, same procedure as opening any type of bank account.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2007)

mohawk said:


> I guess the bank will need photo ID and documentary evidence of place of residence, same procedure as opening any type of bank account.


But some financial institutions manage to fulfill the money laundering id requirements by post.


----------



## Nemesis (21 Mar 2007)

Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem. You can post everything to Anglo for example.

Forgot to say, an appointment was necessary in my particular case (how awkward and old fashioned is that?). So definitely ring before you call in.


----------



## jrewing (22 Mar 2007)

In some cases, they don't open accounts on Mondays or Fridays, as theses are their busiest days. Check that also, before calling to the bank.


----------



## Abbeykiller (22 Mar 2007)

If you have a deposit SSIA with them, they will post out the forms to continue saving into this account.


----------



## titchmurph (25 Mar 2007)

I got my application by post.

Titch


----------

